# Caffeine - For or against



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I noticed in the Nutrition forum that there are 2 threads dealing with caffiene. One is for the other against.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Totally for caffeine! I've tried doing without it and all I get is being tired all the time but it doesn't affect my anxiety levels one bit.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

It is technically a drug. Perhaps the DEA can start a war against this powerful stimulant.

The other year I switched to caffeine free diet colas, from the regular diet colas I'd been drinking for 20 years. I can't say I notice any difference, even though I drink a hell of a lot of soda.


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

I think that caffeine-free coffee and colas taste watered-down. Caffeinated drinks are good as long as it's not in an amount that's going to make me need to pee every 20 minutes or give me the shakes. I guess I've never drank enough cola at once because I've never gotten wired from the stuff. More than 3 cups of coffee within a short timespan and I get the jitters.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I get migraines, so I'm pro-caffeine.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

That taco option is still totally hilarious!!!!!!!

Anyway, coffee apparently helps contain liver damage, and makes me suitable to actually attend work and university, so 'for'.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

I don't have it daily, but I like it. :clap No coffee, though. :no


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Definitely for caffeine. I wouldn't be able to function in the morning without it.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I voted for taco...

because i'm not for or against caffeine, i think it's fine if you drink it and it's fine if you don't.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I drink lots of coffee and soda, but am still always tired. But it tastes good, so I'm for it!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

mmm Coke


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

This has been a pretty lopsided poll so far now hasn't it? :lol
In any event, I voted pro. I drink about 7 diet soda's a day and I couldn't imagine my life w/o it, nor would I want to.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I drink coke and I assume caffine free coke tastes like **** as does diet so I vote pro caffine.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

No caffeine for me. I think it's evil :troll


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I like it. :yes


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've tried both regular and caffeine free sodas and I can't taste any difference. I like my cup of coffee every morning but I avoid caffeine at night because it keeps me awake.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I voted for taco. I never paid attention to how much caffeine I drank until someone told me that could be why I had trouble getting to sleep. I cut off my caffeine intake after eight p.m. and I've been sleeping better for the past week. :stu

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

archaic said:


> I get migraines, so I'm pro-caffeine.


But your migraines are probably the withdrawal effects from caffeine. If you went without caffeine for a week or two, you might not get migraines in the first place.

Even though I stay up late and wake up early a lot, I don't drink coffee or pop. I don't care if others do.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

im a soda addict, no question about it.

im a former smoker. and i can tell you with a straight face that it was easier to quit smoking than it would be for me to quit drinking soda.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My binge drinking of black coffee on an almost daily basis keeps me from slipping into psychosis and going on a murderous rampage. Thanks, caffeine.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Drella said:


> My binge drinking of black coffee on an almost daily basis keeps me from slipping into psychosis and going on a murderous rampage. Thanks, caffeine.


hahaha. i second this.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I voted against - i have an addiction to it and hate that i need it to function. I am slowly trying to cut it out altogether - down to three to four cups a day from 10+ a day. I can't imagine that i will get to a point where i will not at the very least need to drink a cup in the morning.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I got off caffiene a year ago so I'll stick with the taco's


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

No caffeine, thank you very much


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

I love Dr.Pepper, I usually drink one can a day in the morning to help wake me up. However since I've been sick I haven't had any in like 10 days and don't really miss it that much.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

Definitely for.


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm nervous enough without caffeine. I try to avoid it as much as possible, but I'm not a fanatic. If I'm thirsty and I can't find a caffeine free Dr. Pepper or Coke, I'll drink regular.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

staceypie said:


> I love Dr.Pepper,


Ick! Carbonated prune juice! :b


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Caffeine tends to make me sick if I have too much of it, but I have no problems with people drinking or not drinking it, so guess what I voted for?


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

I :heart caffeine.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Coffee... :cup


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

its a drug....if you can catch a buzz from it......the government will soon control it...lol......smoke a joint or drink a beer..


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

caffiene gets me through my 12 hr shifts. yay cafiene!


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

archaic said:


> I get migraines, so I'm pro-caffeine.


You probably get migraines because of the caffeine :stu . I did when I drank it. You can become addicted to it.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Caffeine - For or against*



UltraShy said:


> It is technically a drug. Perhaps the DEA can start a war against this powerful stimulant.
> 
> The other year I switched to caffeine free diet colas, from the regular diet colas I'd been drinking for 20 years. I can't say I notice any difference, even though I drink a hell of a lot of soda.


Technically, its an herb.


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

anything that causes more anxiety I'm 200% FOR!


----------

